# Books on the Lord's Supper



## Federbock (Jan 1, 2013)

I have read "The Mystery of the Lord's Supper", sermons by Robert Bruce. I really like it and it has made me thinking a lot on the Lord's Supper.

Do you have suggestions for further reading on this topic?


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 1, 2013)

Thomas Watson has a book on this that was okay. I really liked the book Lord's Supper: Eternal Word in Broken Bread by Robert Letham. Neither book is very long. Watson's book is more devotional, Letham's more informational.


----------



## KMK (Jan 1, 2013)

Bruce is the best I know of. However, Pastor John Weaver has an excellent 10 part sermon series here: John Weaver Sermons - SermonAudio.com


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 1, 2013)

_The Lord's Supper_ by Malcolm MacLean. Published in 2009 by Christian Focus. This is an excellent book and very thorough. He makes mention of Robert Bruce on several occasions. Dr MacLean is the minister of Greyfriars Free Church in Inverness, Scotland.
Also,_ Given For You _by Keith Mathison. Published in 2002 by P & R. I really can't say enough good things about this book and it is a must read for any study on the Lord's Supper. Dr Mathison is on staff at Ligonier Ministries.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have not read this book, but it comes highly recommended.
It is part of a PCA set of (30) basic doctrines series,
http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-8758-basics-of-the-faith-bklet-set.aspx

or, you can order it individually.
Amazon.com: What Is The Lord's Supper? (Basics of the Faith) (Basics of the Reformed Faith) (9780875526478): Richard D. Phillips: Books


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 1, 2013)

Tom Schreiner from Southern Seminary also has a book about the Lord's Supper. Christianbook.com: The Lord's Supper: Remembering and Proclaiming Christ Until He Comes: Edited By: Thomas R. Schreiner, Matthew R. Crawford By: Edited by Thomas R. Schreiner & Matthew R. Crawford: 9780805447576


----------



## Federbock (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you all. Now I have several books to choose from.


----------



## JOwen (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been compiling a personal reading list on the subject.

Here are the books:

In Remembrance of Him- Saldenus & Brakel (Bart Eldhout's fine tranalation)
The Mystery of th Lord's Supper, by Robert Bruce
Discourses Suited to the Administration of the Lord's Supper-John Brown
The Lord's Supper by J.C Ryle.
Sacramental Sermons,Vol. 3 by Ichabod Spenser.
Meditations on the Holy Sacrament of the Lord’s Last Supper, Vol 3- by
Edward Reynolds.
Puritans on the Lord’s Supper- Compilation Soli Deo Gloria Publishing.
Sermons on the Lord’s Supper.- by Jonathan Edwards.
A Sacramental Catechism, by John Willison.
The Lord's Supper, by Thomas Watson.
Communicant's Companion by Matthew Henry.
John Owen on the Lord's Supper by Jon D. Payne.
Lord's Supper & Twenty-Five Discourses Suitable to the Lord’s Supper
Vol.6 by- John Flavel.
Union and Communion with Christ by- Robert Hawker.
Preparing for the Lord's Supper Vol.1.- by George Swinnock.
The Christian's Reasonable Service Vol. 2. Chapter 40,41 by Wilhelmus à Brakel.
Of the Lord's Supper. Works, Vol. 2. -by Thomas Boston.
Of the Worthy Receiving of the Lord's Supper Vol. 2.- by Thomas Boston.
Dangers of Unworthy Communicating. Vol. 2.- by Thomas Boston.
Overtures of Admission to the Lord's Table, and Debarring From It.
Vol.12. -by Thomas Boston.
A Discourse on the Ends of the Lord's Supper. Vol.4. by- Stephen Charnock.
A Discourse on the Unworthy receiving of the Lord's Supper Vol. 4. by-
Stephen Charnock.
The Presence of Judas at the Lord's Supper, Vol. 3. by Andrew Fuller.
Sermons on 1 Corinthians 11:26 Vol. 18- by Thomas Manton.
The Right Receiving, Vol. 4, by- Richard Sibbs.


----------



## Andres (Jan 2, 2013)

I second the Letham suggestion. _ The Lord's Supper: Eternal Word in Broken Bread_


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 2, 2013)

JOwen said:


> I have been compiling a personal reading list on the subject.
> 
> Here are the books:
> 
> ...



That is quite a list. Thanks for sharing!


----------

